# Oh no she didn't.......



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

*SQUIDS NEWEST TARGET!!!*
This one is a little different&#8230;.

You say your husband has enough cigars. Well we disagree and think he needs more. Since you don't want us to send him any we will send them to you! Be careful what you say on VHERF, it just may come back around and kick the living crap out of your mailbox! BOOM to you Mrs. No More Cigars For My Husband!!!

*MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

OH YES SHE DID!








:mischief::mischief::mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Ooooh, this one sounds exciting. I'm sure there are a whole bunch of people that know who the target is but I'm excited to find out. Of course she doesn't have enough cigars lol


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow...is it June 8th already??? IT'S SQUID BOMBING TIME!!!

I'm boxed and will ship this afternoon.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

That's too funny. I can't wait to see how this ends.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Packerjh said:


>


LMAO!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Well, let us get this started: 9405 5036 9930 0038 8560 05


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

mel says shes never going on vherf ever again.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

kapathy said:


> mel says shes never going on vherf ever again.


I doubt mine will after her last V-Herf experience either.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

......reason #32497 I don't VHerf.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Gotta run home and raid the cooler!!!:boxing:

Totally forgot!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

*Morning of the hunt...*

Mine's a little something direct from AJ, so you smoke what I smoke: 9405 5036 9930 0038 8560 05

Tallyho!










< _and yes I'm piggybacking on David's DC _>


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Tee hee

9405 5036 9930 0039 2291 81 :flypig::rip::boom:


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Whew. for a second there I thought my wife said something to get me in trouble. HaHa Kevin!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Shane how do you know that it wasn't your wife? Kevin what makes you think you are the target I have only seen Mel on there once or twice.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

well only that you quoted word for word your conversation with mel. and hey i hope it is someone else, ill gladly enjoy watching the destruction. I bet it is shane.... its always shanes fault.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Who is this dude "Mel" anyway? something I need to know??


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Yup

9405503699300039557451


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Ohhhhhh, Andriy. We love a good *medium* box! :woohoo:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Ohhhhhh, Andriy. We love a good *medium* box! :woohoo:


Especially one that has a visible bulge to it.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

andrprosh said:


> Yup
> 
> 9405503699300039557451


I feel sorry for the pet of the owner that receives that......it won't be pretty.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Especially one that has a visible bulge to it.


LOL, hope bulge stays on, that is all I have to say.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I almost forgot something...

0311 3260 0001 0192 5206

Enjoy...BOOM!!!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks like there's already some good destruction lined up here! I'll toss mine into the mix too.  9405 5036 9930 0038 6641 43


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

9101 1288 8230 0377 4216 43


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Well, let us get this started: 9405 5036 9930 0038 8560 05





sdlaird said:


> Tee hee
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0039 2291 81 :flypig::rip::boom:





andrprosh said:


> Yup
> 
> 9405503699300039557451





Packerjh said:


> I almost forgot something...
> 
> 0311 3260 0001 0192 5206
> 
> Enjoy...BOOM!!!





AStateJB said:


> Looks like there's already some good destruction lined up here! I'll toss mine into the mix too.  9405 5036 9930 0038 6641 43


Holy shit it's an all out war! I don't know what was said that triggered WW3 but I'm kinda glad I missed it but I am happy to sit back and watch the carnage! op2: op2:


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well thanks to my beautiful wife....95055000242321600002&$


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Kevin don't flatter yourself


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Especially one that has a visible bulge to it.


That medium Flat Rate is just happy to see you......


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

I think there are still a few packages in the air without a DC, hope the Mrs. knows how to duck!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

smokin3000gt said:


> Holy shit it's an all out war!


Like Montell Jordan said... This is how we do it!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

The mrs. Knows how to retaliate just ask Tyler about that


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Cardboard cut outs are just like bronchitis, aint nobody got time for that!!!!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Forgot to ship but I've been properly acclimating my package to the dry desert heat for the past few weeks so these babies will be ready to smoke ROTT. Will ship on Monday.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> That's too funny. I can't wait to see how this ends.


That one was NOT an epic fail


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

After confirming with Cupcake that she didn't sell me out on vherf I'm ready to watch the destruction opcorn: 

Also, what is it with David and being so interested in bulges?


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I know right???


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Destruction begins tomorrow!!!!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Did someone say bulge??

Oh wait, that's cigars in the box!!!

Can't wait to see the destruction


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

This shall be interesting to watch :behindsofa:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Also, what is it with David and being so interested in bulges?


I have many hobbies and many interests... Lets leave it at that...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Another one in the air... Sorry for the delay, damn real life got in the way... LOL


----------

